# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  cài đủ driver card sound nhưng vẫn không nghe được nhạc

## tanphatdoor

híc  ai giúp em với. máy của em ko nghe nhạc được. em đã làm hết cách 
- uninstall card sound rùi cài lại
- vào services.msc chọn windows audio chọn stop rùi start lại
- cài lại win (dùng đĩa driver của máy)
nhưng vẫn kô thể nào nghe được nhạc.lúc đầu em tưởng loa của em nghẻo nhưng cắm sang máy khác vẫn chạy ngon lành.làm cách nào bi giờ
em đang dùng win xp2
ai pro giúp em với nha :emlaugh:

----------


## khoaicukhom

Mình nghĩ chắc chỉ còn nguyên nhân này thôi: 
- Dắc cắm (ổ cắm ở máy) của dây loa trong máy bạn bị chạm
- card âm thanh có vấn đề
- Vài dây trong thùng máy bị đứt

----------


## seotn

Bạn đã thử kiểm tra trong manage xem có phần cứng nào chưa nhận không? Nếu đã nhận hết và loa của bạn cắm sang máy khác vẫn bình thường thì là do cổng sound on trên board bị lỗi or bạn cài chưa đúng driver của main. Chúc bạn thành công!

----------

